# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Njolla kafe ne trup!?

## FierAkja143

Dua ti shmangem vajtjes tek doktori dhe po e bej ketu nje pyetje se mbase ka ndo nje mjek te mire te me shpjegoj  :buzeqeshje: 
Para 1 viti e ca pash ne trup 2 njolla kafe e hapur (jo te medhaja, tek stomaku).  Nuk ju dhash rendesi.  Njera nga ato u zhduk kurse tjetra eshte akoma aty.  Mamit i kisha then dhe se kishte mar seriozisht kurse babit ja thash sot dhe do qe te vemi te Henen qe ne mengjes tek doktori te me shikoj...po une sdua se ata prekin shume dhe me vjen guxhuli   :sarkastik:  

Di njeri pse behen keto dhe a duhet te behem merak?

flm.

----------


## Undefined

Patjeter te recomandoj te shkosh tek doktori , te besh nje kontroll, edhe ti ne vetvete sigurohesh edhe nese ka probleme serioze kurohesh. Te uroj shendet! 
Ndersa persa i perket postimit, a mund te tregosh se si jane keto njollat, nese ke ndonje shqetesim prej tyre, jane te dala ne siperfaqe apo thjesht si ato shenjat kur vritesh qe behet ne fillim si jeshile pastaj kafe, Thjesht nese do te kishte mundesi ti shpjegoje me detajuar mund te gjejme ndonje informacion. 
Gjithesesi uroj te jene pa probleme edhe te shkuara. 
Shendet edhe gjithe te mirat :buzeqeshje:

----------


## FierAkja143

> Ndersa persa i perket postimit, a mund te tregosh se si jane keto njollat, nese ke ndonje shqetesim prej tyre, jane te dala ne siperfaqe apo thjesht si ato shenjat kur vritesh qe behet ne fillim si jeshile pastaj kafe,


Te them te verteten nuk kam ndo nje shqetesim.  Nuk eshte as si ato shenjat kur vritesh.  Eshte kafe e hapur ne bezh dhe eshte si tip ngjyrosje lekure.  Po ta gervisht pak me thua se si rripet. Ishin 2 dhe ajo e para ka pak kohe qe u be e vockel deri sa u zhduk. Ehh what the hell do vete tek doktori u pa puna.  Nuk me shqetesonte ne fillim kur dolen se e kisha lekuren te eret dhe nuk binin ne sy, por tani jam sbardhur shume dhe duket (domethen eshte vendi  i till qe se shikojn dot te gjith po prap problemi nuk qendron tek fakti qe me prishen "bukurin" e lekures.

nje mendim qe me dhan eshte qe mund te jet ndo nje munges vitamine.

----------


## Undefined

Gezohem qe nuk te japin shqetesime, atehere mendoj se jane thjesht discolorim i lekures si pasoje e diellit, te recomandoj se kur te shkosh ne plazh te maresh masa mbrojtese. lotions etj. Ose thjesht mund ti kesh patur aty edhe asnjehere si ke vene re, ndersa trupi rritet, kuptohet lekura zgjerohet gje qe con ne zmadhimin e pikave apo njollave qe kemi ne trup (lekure) ose mungese vitamine, pigmenti te lekures. Vete fakti e ndodhen ne zonen e stomakut eshte paksa per tu shqetesuar.  Gjithesesi kur te shkosh tek doktori, do te dija cfare do te thoshte, thjesht per njohuri...
te falenderoj! Shendet e pare (sikurse i thone nje shprehje...)

----------


## Era1

Edhe une kam pasur disa njolla te tilla . Mbasi jam vizituar kam marre nje pomad (qe per dreq nuk ja kujtoj emrin) dhe pasi i lyeja me te pas dy tre oresh me iknin.
Mua me dilnin na fundi i prillit  dhe mjeku me tha qe ishte nje lloj reagimi i lekures ndaj diellit te majit i cili ka efekt shume mbi lekuren.

----------


## eagle_eye_andi

Une kam pasur rreth qafes te tilla njolla dhe mjekja atehere me tha eshte mungese vitamine POR me dha nje shampo kunder mykut te lekures (!!!), i cili mbi te gjitha nuk beri asnje efekt.

Ne fund fare ato njolla me iken pasi bera nje trajtim "popullor" me lengun e karrotave te zjera.Une per ta bere me efektive i haja edhe karrotat e zjera  :shkelje syri:  . Keshtu mora betakarotinen (kjo me duket se eshte  :shkelje syri:  ) nga karrota dhe njollat u zhduken. 

Shendet te gjitheve!
ANDi

----------


## Anushja

Pershendetje,


Une kam nje tjeter shqetesim. Ne fundshpine kam disa njolla kafe te ngritura ne siperfaqe si kore. Kur i gervish me del gjak. Ju lutem mund te me thoni se cfare jane?  

Faleminderit

----------


## dritek7

paske zgjeben me duket..

----------


## Anushja

> paske zgjeben me duket..


...dhe pse se kam provuar kurre di qe zgjebja nuk shfaqet vetem ne nje zone te vogel ne forme njolle kafe...

----------


## Lenc Bukuroshi

> Pershendetje,
> 
> 
> Une kam nje tjeter shqetesim. Ne fundshpine kam disa njolla kafe te ngritura ne siperfaqe si kore. Kur i gervish me del gjak. Ju lutem mund te me thoni se cfare jane?  
> 
> Faleminderit


http://blufiles.storage.msn.com/y1p7...vbAxUtIbNSR_Z8

http://www.guidaacquisti.net/_immagi...ototerapia.jpg

I ke te ngjashme me ndonje nga kto fotot?

----------


## Lenc Bukuroshi

http://www.menichelli.eu/agopuntura_i000178.jpg

Apo si kto...?
I ke si fllucka te fryra nga poshte?Sa dite ke qe te jane shfaqur?
Je alergjike ndaj ndonje gjeje?

----------


## Anushja

> http://www.menichelli.eu/agopuntura_i000178.jpg
> 
> Apo si kto...?
> I ke si fllucka te fryra nga poshte?Sa dite ke qe te jane shfaqur?
> Je alergjike ndaj ndonje gjeje?


Jo keto ne foto me duken si semundja e psoriasis. Une i kam njolla kafe jo te kuqe. Gjithsesi ju falenderoj shum per ndihmen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Jo keto ne foto me duken si semundja e psoriasis. Une i kam njolla kafe jo te kuqe. Gjithsesi ju falenderoj shum per ndihmen


i ke nishane mi goc,

mos i nga se te shkaktohet noj tumor lekure.

ose shko tek dermatologu.

----------


## Flora82

> Dua ti shmangem vajtjes tek doktori dhe po e bej ketu nje pyetje se mbase ka ndo nje mjek te mire te me shpjegoj 
> Para 1 viti e ca pash ne trup 2 njolla kafe e hapur (jo te medhaja, tek stomaku).  Nuk ju dhash rendesi.  Njera nga ato u zhduk kurse tjetra eshte akoma aty.  Mamit i kisha then dhe se kishte mar seriozisht kurse babit ja thash sot dhe do qe te vemi te Henen qe ne mengjes tek doktori te me shikoj...po une sdua se ata prekin shume dhe me vjen guxhuli   
> 
> Di njeri pse behen keto dhe a duhet te behem merak?
> 
> flm.


  mendoj  qe gjate  sezonit  shfaqen   dhe largohen  vet  , po  i  paske  ne  vend  qe  ste  shkaktojne  problem  ne  veshje .

----------


## FierAkja143

wow kisha harruar fare qe kisha hapur kte teme...u ben gjith kto vite.

Njollat iken vetvetiu duke u zbardhur gradualisht.

----------


## zari

> Njollat iken vetvetiu duke u zbardhur gradualisht.



Uuuuufffffffff shyqyr, na ke lene pa gjume tere kto vite o goce

----------


## Dorontina

> wow kisha harruar fare qe kisha hapur kte teme...u ben gjith kto vite.
> 
> Njollat iken vetvetiu duke u zbardhur gradualisht.


nuk asht e vertet njollat nuk zbardhen me vite ato behen me te kafta.....
vetem nese i keni zbardhur me ilaqe (lufta kunder njollave te pelqeris"....


Njollat e kafta merren nga dilli i tepert , pra duhet me u ly e me u mbrojt nga UW....
njollat qe drrojn ngjyr duhet tregu mjekut me koh pa u shendrru ne cancer...

----------


## Endless

> Uuuuufffffffff shyqyr, na ke lene pa gjume tere kto vite o goce


Mire gjume po e po, po edhe buke s'kemi ngrene  :ngerdheshje: 


Rrofsh qe na lajmerove per kurimin e njollave te tua moj moter. lol

----------


## FierAkja143

> *nuk asht e vertet* njollat nuk zbardhen me vite ato behen me te kafta.....
> vetem nese i keni zbardhur me ilaqe (lufta kunder njollave te pelqeris"....


se un nefakt skam ca te bej do genjej popullin (dhe ke popull..) per njollat kafe lol

Megjithate flm dorontina per komentin.

----------


## Nice_Boy

_FierAkja143_



_Kaq vite na ke melxit deri në max , saqë cdo ditë e kemi vizitu këtë tem.. e kjo nuk kalon me kaq jo? 

Po tani e ke per detyr me na tregu pse e gënjeve Dorentinen?_

----------

